# Help with Completing Rental Contract Template



## ILikeJam (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all

I know this is basically a 'complete newbie asking for help' type thread - so apologies in advance. I signed up to this forum about 3 years ago as my mother was living in Spain and I needed to find some info - which I got by searching and never really needed to post.

Unfortunately now my mother has passed away and her apartment in Mijas has passed to me. I'm in the UK and completely unprepared for dealing with it and know little-to-nothing of property/family law in Spain, but it's in the process of getting sorted now.

In the meantime, I have agreed with my aunt that she can use the property until we decide what to do with it. To that end she's moving out there and needs to get a NIE number. Thanks to a spot of Googling I've found the forms and info that she needs to do this - one of which being a rental agreement.

I decided to check out this place and again it came up trumps with the amazing FAQ thread containing a copy of a template rental agreement (Post 7 "Basic Rental Template" (sorry, not allowed to post links!)). My thinking was if I could put both our names, the address and some dates onto a template that would be sufficient to get the NIE that'll do - the actual terms and conditions of it aren't important.

However I'm having trouble trying to figure out what info needs to go where and was wondering if someone could help me out with it? Running it through Google translate doesn't really help...

When I'm done I'd be happy to make up a version with English 'help' annotations to be shared on the site for future reference.

Humble thanks for any help anyone can offer


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Does your aunt plan to live in Spain for more than 3 months? If the answer to that is "YES", then she will need to apply for her Residence Certificate as an NIE alone will be insufficient.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ILikeJam said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know this is basically a 'complete newbie asking for help' type thread - so apologies in advance. I signed up to this forum about 3 years ago as my mother was living in Spain and I needed to find some info - which I got by searching and never really needed to post.
> 
> ...



That's my template - I have an English version as well but didn't post it as I didn't want anyone to think they could use it (contract MUST be in Spanish).

If you would like to pm me any questions, I can assist with filling it in.


----------



## ILikeJam (Mar 5, 2014)

Blanco53 said:


> Does your aunt plan to live in Spain for more than 3 months? If the answer to that is "YES", then she will need to apply for her Residence Certificate as an NIE alone will be insufficient.



Yes she does. She'll be looking to purchase her own property and is going to use mine as a base in the meantime. I'm happy for her just to use it without contract but need something 'official' to get her NIE and set up bill payments etc.- hence this thread.

I'm leaving the rest of her future legal stuff up to her!


----------



## ILikeJam (Mar 5, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> That's my template - I have an English version as well but didn't post it as I didn't want anyone to think they could use it (contract MUST be in Spanish).
> 
> If you would like to pm me any questions, I can assist with filling it in.



Thank you so much.

PM on its way to you!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ILikeJam said:


> Yes she does. She'll be looking to purchase her own property and is going to use mine as a base in the meantime. I'm happy for her just to use it without contract but need something 'official' to get her NIE and set up bill payments etc.- hence this thread.
> 
> I'm leaving the rest of her future legal stuff up to her!


She'd be better off getting her residency certificate rather than NIE and then residency - one step rather than two is cheaper, less stress etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually.... she doesn't need a rental contract for a NIE, nor to register as resident. Though she will need one to sign on the padrón


----------



## ILikeJam (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you both again for the info.

Forgive my ignorance, but I read a few websites/blogs that said you needed the forms, copies of ID and proof of address (i.e. title deeds, rental agreement or the owner to come with you in person) to get an NIE.

So you would just need the forms plus ID?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ILikeJam said:


> Thank you both again for the info.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but I read a few websites/blogs that said you needed the forms, copies of ID and proof of address (i.e. title deeds, rental agreement or the owner to come with you in person) to get an NIE.
> 
> So you would just need the forms plus ID?


Yes - for a NIE, just the forms & ID (passport)- maybe photos in some offices.

For registering as resident, forms, proof of healthcare & income & ID (passport)

For padrón - rental contract (escritura if the owner) ID (passport) & resident cert (though not everywhere insists on the last)


----------



## ILikeJam (Mar 5, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> That's my template - I have an English version as well but didn't post it as I didn't want anyone to think they could use it (contract MUST be in Spanish).
> 
> If you would like to pm me any questions, I can assist with filling it in.



Hi snikpoh

I sent you a PM re this but not sure if you received it? (no copy in my sent folder!)

NIE is all sorted but water/electricity companies want a copy of a rental agreement to set up their contracts. If I could get your copy of the English version that would be amazingly helpful of you.


Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ILikeJam said:


> Hi snikpoh
> 
> I sent you a PM re this but not sure if you received it? (no copy in my sent folder!)
> 
> ...


PM me your email address and I'll send it again - have sent it previously and no, no PM received from you yet.


----------



## ILikeJam (Mar 5, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> PM me your email address and I'll send it again - have sent it previously and no, no PM received from you yet.



Tried it again and it's sitting in my 'Sent' messages this time! Wonder if it's because I hadn't made enough posts before or something?


----------

